# 1967 gto turqouse headliner color



## hurstman1983 (May 22, 2021)

Hi, 
Please can someone tell me the color of the headliner for a K-K code turquoise interior.
The original is is long gone.

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I have a K-c Gulf Tortoise and Cameo white paint. 220B interior and its all tortoise inside here is the original headliner, The first picture is daylight of the panel. I took the second to night. 5 minutes ago Wish I had a daylight pic.















8


----------



## hurstman1983 (May 22, 2021)

Thank you so much. I appreciate the help.
I found another thread here saying Legendary interiors makes a replacement headliner. 

Good luck with your car.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

What does your Firewall Trim/Data Tag show?
Both '66 & '67 Code K Turquoise Pontiacs could have had a 220 Turquoise, 223 Black, or 224 Parchment interior.

1966









1967









My Code K '66 has the 220 Dark Auqa interior;
My headliner was made from NOS Factory material from Harry Samual back in the day;









These images don't do the color justice, I try some outside shots later.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I love how the color seems to change at different angles. I had a hard time getting a good picture one it would look really green the other picture looked really blue. I think that is why its growing on me.Its not that green avocado that we grew up with in the kitchens back in the day.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, it is a love it or not color.
In '94 when deciding on whether or not to stay with the AS-BUILT color scheme.
I gave in and have no regrets about the choice.

In Low indirect sun/light looks Bluegreen. (c1995)









Bright Light/Sun looks like a Kelly Green. (c2014)









Early morning light/sun it looks just green. (c2021)


----------



## hurstman1983 (May 22, 2021)

Thank you all for the help.
Excuse the mess any extra help from the forum is appreciated.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

W 2ENG 5Y

The next line depending on assembly plant showed the options installed. There are five groups possible and each group if present is started with the group number. The options were as follows:

*Group 1*

D = Power top/convertible

E = tinted glass/all windows

O = mirror group (vanity, etc.)

T = power bucket seat

W = tinted glass/windshield

X = power windows

*Group 2*

A = foam front cushion (non-GTO)

B = floor mounted 3-speed syncho-trans

E or K = air conditioning (differs in ducting)

G = console

H = heater delete

L = 4 speed floor shift

M = auto trans 1964

P = radio, 1964-1965

R = rear seat

S = rear manual antenna

T = rear power antenna

U = 8 track tape system

V = Verbra-Phonic rear speaker

W = 2 speed auto trans 1965-1967

Y = padded dash

Z = 3 speed(M40) auto trans 1967

*Group 3*

B = rear window defogger

K = dome reading lamp 1964-1965

N = roof rail reading lamps

*Group 4*

F = outside remote mirror

Q = full size spare tire 1967

*Group 5*

N = GTO option 1964-1965 (PON/KC only)

O = décor group-LeMans only

W = retractable seat belts 1964-1965

Y = custom seat belts

Z = seat belt delete (1964 Pontiac Plant)

The Pontiac, Michigan and the Kansas City, MO cars were far heavily coded relative to the options on the vehicles. But even these plants did not include all options that were on a vehicle on the tag. To truly find out which options were actually on the car from the factory you should contact PHS. Pontiac is somewhat unique with Pontiac Historic Services (PHS). Pontiac Historic Services can perform this service for 1961 through 198(8) model years. (Information for post 198(8) models will continue to be handled on a no-cost basis by the Pontiac Customer Assistance Center at 1-800-762-2737) . They can send you a copy of your build sheet indicating each item that was originally ordered with the car, its dealer invoice amount, and the dealer number it was shipped to, plus a whole lot of other interesting information. To get your car’s information just send the VIN with $35 to:


----------



## hurstman1983 (May 22, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Yes, it is a love it or not color.
> In '94 when deciding on whether or not to stay with the AS-BUILT color scheme.
> I gave in and have no regrets about the choice.
> 
> ...


----------



## hurstman1983 (May 22, 2021)

Thank you so much that looks fantastic.I hope my turns out that nice.


----------

